# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod kod kuće - II. tema

## mateja_04

Vidim da je tema Porod kod kuće na forumu zatvorena i zato otvaran novu. Ova je tema prije par godina bila jako aktualna, ali sada baš i ne. Zanima me što zakon trenutno kaže o porodu kod kuće? Zanima me kako ste vi došli do svoje babice i da li je to sada nešto drugačije pošto smo u EU.

----------


## Haret

Nije baš živahna tema. Šteta. Znam da forum nije idealno mesto za razgovor o pkk ali šteta da nema više saveta, smernica, korisnih linkova za sve one kojima moze biti zanimljivo za razmišljanje. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Illy

Ima li neko novijih informacija u vezi ovog?

----------


## sirius

Nema novih informacija. I dalje ne postoji mogucnost organiziranog poroda kod kuce.

----------


## Illy

Hvala! 
Baš sam danas gledala video HRT-a gdje se spominjalo i to sa Rodinog kanala, pa evo link ako će zanimati mame, a admini dopuštaju
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiV-61GY5J4
Naziv je poslijeporođajna depresija, ali uopće se ne radi o tome nego o iskustvima mama s porodima uz pomoć Dule (i ja prvi put danas čula za to, pa pogledajte)

----------

